# Posibilidad de reemplazar un relé de auto por transistores



## Danbat (Dic 7, 2008)

Hola. Tengo una duda existencial y antes de cometer algún grave error paso a preguntar. Estuve recorriendo el foro y buscando y no encontré alguna respuesta concreta, aunque estoy seguro que el amigo Fogonazo se encargará de derivarme al tema correcto donde ya haya sido tratado.   

Mi cuestión es ésta. Tengo un auto de la década de 1970 con una instalación eléctrica que fue alterada varias veces. Me he embarcado en reemplazar todo por cableado y de paso rediseñar los subsistemas para una mejor operación. Es así que todas las luces del panel de instrumentos las cambié por LED y armé un circuito electrónico para el sistema de luces de freno, balizas y giro. Hasta ahora todo bien. Resulta que tengo varios relés que activan la bocina, las luces altas (o largas) y la luz de reversa. Usa relés de diseño antiguo y ya que estoy modernizando los componentes estuve buscando relés de estado sólido. Los relés originales son de 12 V y 20 A y mirando las hojas de datos de unos mosfet que tengo (recuperados de fuentes de computadora) veo que dicen soportar 30 V y 45 A. ¿Quiere decir esto que puedo reemplazar todo el relé con su conexionado original por un solo mosfet? (n-channel o p-channel, dependiendo si se activa por positivo o masa) El funcionamiento sería el mismo, pero con un considerable ahorro de espacio físico (que de todas maneras no es algo crítico) y de consumo eléctrico.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Danbat (Dic 8, 2008)

Bueno, hice el experimento. Originalmente las luces altas (o largas) se comandaban por dos relés en serie. ¿Por qué? No sé. Lo que hice fue sacar uno de los relé y sustituirlo por el mosfet y quedó más o menos como indica el adjunto. Funciona, pero por el efecto de capacitor que tiene el mosfet, al desconectarlo sigue encendido unos segundos. ¿Se puede evitar o minimizar esto? Con las luces no hay mucho problema, pero la bocina podría ser un poco problemática.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 8, 2008)

Te faltan dos cosas importantes:

Cuando trabajes con reles debes añadir un diodo de protección (aunque con mosfets se puede discutir), añade un diodo en paralelo al rele, PERO AL REVÉS, o sea con la flecha hacia arriba, para que no conduzca.
Este diodo se pone porque al desconectar el rele genera una gran tension INVERSA, sobre un centenar de vols que podria destruir el transistor a la larga, alta tensión pero pequeño amperaje. 
Sirve cualquier diodo, 1n4148,1N4004,1N4007, el que tengas a mano.


El mosfet necesita una resistencia que lo fije a masa, con una 1k o similar funcionara.
Recuerda que tiene muy alta impedancia, con la resistencia a masa descarga cualquier tension acumulada o que se pueda inducir.

Tambien es recomendable añadirle una resistencia de unos 22 ohms o similar entre el interruptor y la puerta para limitar la corriente que circula por el "condensador" interno del mosfet.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

mira, en 220v y en un auto no conviene componentes de estado solido., por que se cagan.

las posibilidades de una sobrecorriente o de un corto son muchas ......y chau componente , un rele es mas robusto, mucho mas robusto.

te lo dice alguien que cuando tuvo esa historia hizo lo que tenia que hacer:
reles y fusibles  >>>> cortos varios (rele aguantaba) 

semiconductores y fusibles >>> cortos varios (semiconductores no aguantaban).

a menos que tengas una provision de fusibles ultrarrapidos.
eso sin mencionar el tema de el calor que tendras que disipar del semiconductor.


en fin........queres un control lineal o de alta velocidad ?
seguro que no.
entonces, no hay una gama moderna de reles a tu disposicion ?

vos veras que haces.

PD: ; mire bien el circuito........para que usas ese mosfet.....? solo par amanejar la bobina del rele .....es real pedo ..........

saludos


----------



## Danbat (Dic 8, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas. Tiopepe, con lo que me explicas seguiré explorando un poco más esto. Hace seis meses solo sabía lo más básico de electricidad y leyendo los foros de aquí y de allá ya ando construyendo unas cuantas cosas interesantes. Los problemas de ser autodidacta es que me van quedando estas lagunas.

Fernando, por si los conocés, el auto es un Ford Fairlane y tiene cosas de lo más extrañas. Por ejemplo, el conmutador de altas y bajas es un interruptor en el piso y acciona un relé por positivo, mientras que para hacer señales con las altas se hace con un interruptor que conecta a masa. Este interruptor acciona otro relé que le da la corriente positiva al primer relé. Ambos relés son de 3 patas (batería, señal por masa o positivo, y salida). El diagrama está muy simplificado, pero mi prueba con el mosfet fue para eliminar uno de los relés, el otro lo dejé por las dudas, ya que es verdad que aguantan mejor estos castigos.

Al auto le estoy cambiando todo el sistema eléctrico, que era un desastre. Ahora todo el panel de instrumentos se ilumina por LED y lo mismo estoy haciendo para las luces de guiño y posición. Para hacer esto lo primero que construí fue una fuente estabilizada, que alimenta de manera cerrada (o sea, independientes de la batería y la masa del vehículo) toda la electrónica. Me van quedando los grandes consumos: faros principales, bocinas (parecen de camión), luz de reversa, motor de ventilador y limpiaparabrisas. Como un banco de relés me va a ocupar un espacio considerable de pronto pensé que con semiconductores podía reducirlo bastante. Pero si no se puede, no se puede. El único problema real es que donde vivo (Bariloche) es difícil encontrar variedad de componentes. Por lo general uno construye con lo que va consiguiendo.

Un abrazo y gracias.


----------



## Rick-10 (Dic 8, 2008)

Los semiconductores(mosfet's) pueden que sean mas pequeños que los reles. Peeeeroo...necesitan usar DISIPADORES, es decir, ademas de disipar energia terminaran ocupando mas espacio que los reles.

Mejor segui utilizando los reles, no te compliques. Como decia un profesor mio: "Sencillo y funcional"


----------



## Danbat (Dic 11, 2008)

Bien, les cuento que el transistor con las resistencias, el diodo y el disipador llegó a tener casi el tamaño del relé de 20A que tenía, así que busqué y terminé consiguiendo un par de relés bastante pequeños de 10 A y los puse en aquellos circuitos que demandaban unos 5 A (según lo que calculé). Los mayores consumos los conecté a relés de 20 A y 30 A, con lo que todo resultó en relés aunque de distinto tamaño con lo que llegué a un equilibrio entre espacio y confiabilidad.

Cuando fabrique mi auto eléctrico, ahí atacaré el tema de nuevo. 

Rick, me hiciste recordar de una máxima en programación: KISS ("keep it simple, stupid"). Debería tenerla más presente a menudo.

Gracias por las sugerencias y comentarios.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 11, 2008)

Veamos, un rele es super solido, un mosfet  en principio no lo es tanto, pero la ciencia avança que es una barbaridad, a dia de hoy hay mosfets especializados para automocion con protecciones internas contra cortocircuitos, se controlan igual que los mosfet normales pero internamente censan la corriente y en caso de cortocircuito se bloquean hasta que la puerta del mosfet se pone a cero, o sea apagas las luces y las vuelves a encender.

En cuanto al tema de los disipadores, la potencia disipada por una resistencia de 0.75ohms, es poquisima.
Cuando hablamos de calor siempre esta muy ligado a los ciclos de conmutacion, se calienta mas 0.5A haciendo ON/OFF a 100KHz que 5A todo el rato.
Esto es debido a que el mosfet debe pasar de muy alta resistencia(abierto) a bajisima resistencia(cerrado). Durante ese minusculo tiempo es cuando se disipa el 90% del calor.


Por eso los ordenadores cuando hibernan simplemente paran el reloj, si no hay ON/OFF/ON/OFF, no se gasta apenas corriente. Es la gracia de la tecnologia cmos.

Cada dia que pasa se eliminan mas los reles por que a la electronica no les gustan demasiado, ruidosos, generan interferencias, lentos... pero yo personalmente confio mas en un rele que en semiconductores.

Un saludo


----------



## Rick-10 (Dic 11, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Esto es debido a que el mosfet debe pasar de muy alta resistencia(abierto) a bajisima resistencia(cerrado). Durante ese minusculo tiempo es cuando se disipa el 90% del calor.


No entiendo porque dices que cuando la resitencia del Mosfet es alta, este disipa energia. Me parece que es lo contrario, cuando el mosfet se encuentra en funcionamiento este disipa energia, al igual que un transistor BJT. Eres tu o soy yo el que se encuentra equivocado?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 11, 2008)

Los dos tienen razón, Rick.
Lo que dice TioPepe es que el calor aparece (casi todo, ese 90% del que habla) en el momento en que se pasa de cerrado a abierto. En ese instante de *transición* se disipa calor.
Vos decís lo mismo, pero con otras palabras.

Saludos


----------

